# Dx code for history of iugr in pregnancy?



## jmelizon (Aug 3, 2011)

Is there a specific diagnosis code for pregnancy with history of iugr??


----------



## preserene (Aug 3, 2011)

Are you talking about the current pregnancy iugr or H/o iugr in the previous pregnancy?
For the current pregnancy 656.5x.
For previous History -V23. 49 pregnancy with other poor obstetric History (a condition classifiable between 630- 676)


----------



## jpadilla2112 (Aug 20, 2013)

*IUGR due to drug dependence*

would the same coding principles apply when the IUGR is a result of dependence on ETHOL or tobacco?


----------

